# Husqvarna 322c Trimmer



## coveylane (Jun 17, 2010)

I used this trimmer the other day. It worked fine. I tried to use it yesterday and could not pull cord out to start it. It seemed almost like the motor was seized. Today I removed spark plug and cord pulled easily. Piston can be seen moving through spark plug hole. Replaced spark plug and pulls hard again. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

